
Special Delivery (2009) - mixmax
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Special-Delivery.aspx
======
quant18
This smells suspicious to me. Cash vs. physical settlement is part of the
contract specification ... it's not a flag on an order you send to the
exchange.

For anyone who wants to do some detective work and track down whether this
really happened: there's only two places I'm aware of which trade physically-
settled coal futures, NYMEX (QL) and ASX (YCX/YCY/YCZ). I'm 90% sure this post
is talking about the NYMEX one --- the author mentioned some XML hiccups, and
NYMEX moved to XML for settlement messages back in 2003, whereas ASX still
uses some custom message format.

